# [SOLVED] My build



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

What do you think of the specs? I haven't bought anything yet 
I am going to be building my new computer sometime near my birthday. These are the specs i am thinking of using, what do you think?

CPU

AMD Athlon II X4 750K CPU - (Black) (Quad Core, 3.40GHz, 4MB, 100W, Socket FM2, AMD PowerNow! Technology): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

MOTHERBOARD

Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-HD3 Motherboard (Socket FM2, AMD A85X, DDR3, S-ATA 600, Micro ATX, 2x USB 3.0, Gigabyte Ultra Durable4 Classic Technology): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

RAM (2 of these)

Crucial BLT4G3D1608DT2TXOBCEU 4GB Ballistix Smart Tracer Memory: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

CASE

Aerocool EN58339 VS-3 Midi Tower Case - Black

SD card reader

ALL IN ONE MEMORY CARD READER MINI SD MMC M2 XD CF: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
I will also get windows 7 64 bit and a cheap psu and hdd on ebay. I will take out my old wifi card from my old computer.
What do you think?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: My build*

I'm not sure if you realize this, but the Athlon II does not have the on-die graphics of the Llano and Trinity APUs. You will require a discrete graphics card or else choose an A series APU instead of the Athlon II.

PS: A 'cheap' power supply, seldom saves you any money in the long run and often ends up costing you more in replacements. Even a good quality supply, adequate for your system will usually be one of the least expensive components in the system.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: My build*

So far it's ok, I would suggest you get quality parts. Case is a personal preference and the mother board is from a tsf recommended brand so that is good But you don't have a video card or a power supply listed. Yes the motherboard has dvi and vga ports on it but that won't work unless you have an apu, that is a cpu with a ondie video processor which your cpu of choice doesn't have. Here check this Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85XM-HD3 FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
it's the board you posted but check the details and look under onboard video.
What you need is an amd A series apu Like this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Process...34?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1374057107&sr=1-34
have you picked out a power supply yet? If you get the apu and don't do a lot of upgrades this one will work for you Xfx Pro 550w Power Supply Unit (core Edition) (Manf Part Code: P1-550S-UKB9): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories a good quality psu. If you plan on a dedicated video card I would suggest this one XFX P1-650S-NLB9 PRO650W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories another good brand for a power supply is seasonic but that will cost a little more.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: My build*

Since it's too late to edit and one person already private messaged me about this


> If you plan on a dedicated video card I would suggest this one XFX P1-650S-NLB9 PRO650W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


 I am not referring to a video card, just a bigger power supply to handle a dedicated video card.

Sorry for not being more specific


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My build*

Look over our Suggested Build List: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*

sorry i didn't mention. My girlfriend will be getting my a graphics card for my birthday it is a Radeon HD5450 1024Mb Sapphire. So including this graphics card, what do you guys think?

On the case of a cheap psu; i have bought a cheap £10 psu off ebay before for my old computer because i was putting a new graphics card (512mb). The psu is still fine and working perfectly. I am just doing a full upgrade for myself.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: My build*



> i bought a cheap £10 psu off ebay for my old computer. The psu is still fine and working perfectly.


This would be your choice, but everyone here is going to recommend you replace it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My build*

The power supply is the most important part of your system. You buy a £10 psu then build that system and power it with that psu you wont have a very good system for long.

Buy a good make of power supply or you will be having to fix or replace your system in a very short time.

Seasonic or xfx are the best. You dont get a good psu for anything less than £65 unless there is a special deal going on.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My build*



Tyree said:


> Look over our Suggested Build List: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html





DTonesXD said:


> sorry i didn't mention. My girlfriend will be getting my a graphics card for my birthday it is a Radeon HD5450 1024Mb Sapphire. So including this graphics card, what do you guys think?
> 
> On the case of a cheap psu; i have bought a cheap £10 psu off ebay before for my old computer because i was putting a new graphics card (512mb). The psu is still fine and working perfectly. I am just doing a full upgrade for myself.


You really shouldn't get a low quality PSU. It will break the rest of your PC.

Follow the build guide that Tyree linked to and you will be golden!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My build*

Not much point investing in new components and using a crap PSU with them.
Poor quality underpowered PSU's are the major cause of components failure. 
For the 5450 GPU, a good quality 450W unit "might" suffice but I would use nothing less than 520W. SeaSonic & XFX for insured quality.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*

i think i am using this psu
EZCool 500 Watt Quiet Silent PC Power Supply PSU 500W | eBay

I have been using it for about half a year now. There have been no problems at all. It is perfect. £65 or more for a psu is a ridiculous price. 

The reviews on this one are perfect and seem genuine as well
Octigen 102709PSOTG PSU 400W: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories 
it may be 400 watts and cheaper than a 500-600 watt but it costs a fraction of those other psus from corsair for example.

Like desginer clothing; people say it is better and it is much better quality but really it is just the same as something cheaper


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My build*



DTonesXD said:


> Like desginer clothing; people say it is better and it is much better quality but really it is just the same as something cheaper


Not at all the case. The PSU regulates electrical currents for your computer. This is a task that must be accomplished very precisely. The more power you consume, the more precise the voltages need to be. When the PSU fails, it will still try to regulate voltages and in doing so send the wrong amounts to your components, damaging them (usually the video card first). The better the quality, the less likely it is to fail, _especially under the stress of gaming_. The PSU can go out with a bang or it can start screwing up more and more over time, costing you replacements without you ever knowing the PSU is the culprit.

PSU failure is the *#1* cause for PC repair (some of the techs here on TSF are shop owners and stress this point in particular).


Think of it this way: in order for your computer to work, you have to hang it from a cliff. The more powerful your computer, the heavier it is. You might have seen cheap ropes work with lighter machines before, but are you seriously going to wait until a cheap rope snaps before you buy something with quality??


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*



toothman said:


> Not at all the case. The PSU regulates electrical currents for your computer. This is a task that must be accomplished very precisely. The more power you consume, the more precise the voltages need to be. When the PSU fails, it will still try to regulate voltages and in doing so send the wrong amounts to your components, damaging them (usually the video card first). The better the quality, the less likely it is to fail, _especially under the stress of gaming_. The PSU can go out with a bang or it can start screwing up more and more over time, costing you replacements without you ever knowing the PSU is the culprit.
> 
> PSU failure is the *#1* cause for PC repair (some of the techs here on TSF are shop owners and stress this point in particular).
> 
> ...


you seem very firm with this i suppose but come on surely that octigen one i showed you was good? Not even on sale and octigen is a well known company. Your analogy was good but this pc isn't of top specs. I would say it is in the upper middle. Can't you recommend a psu that is a maximum of £20. I can stretch to £25 but i'd rather not.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My build*

Lets keep this simple. You can use whatever power supply you wish. If you want to use the cheap low quality Chinese PSU then go right ahead.

However you came to this forum for assistance on your new build. Every since tech here highly recommends that you *ONLY* use XFX or Seasonic branded power supplies. They are top quality and should never fail on you.

If you don't have the money now then you can wait and save up.

All you'll end up doing is most likely having the entire PC fail due to a bad power supply.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*

All I am asking is the cheapest you would recommend then


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My build*

For that build that you listed in post #1?

This should do the trick as long as no GPU is applied:

SeaSonic S12II 430B 430W ATX12V V2.3/EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My build*

If you think EZcool is a good power supply and that £65 or more is stupid for the most important part of a computer system then you will be in for a rude awakening.

Let me say this I have personally seen an Ezcool power supply explode when pushed when according to the specs it should be able to handle atleast 30% more power. When this power supply exploded it ripped the motherboard in two and cracked the case it was in. If this system had been on a bench test (not in a case) it could have injured someone.

What toothman has said is 100% accurate and true and the psu reccomended by masterchief is also what I would recommend.

Again I reiterate the power supply is the most important part of your system, there is no point in having all those good parts and powering them with a piece of crap that could damage some of them or all of them.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*

the reviews on this one are really good.
Surely you will say something good about this? CIT 600W Dual 12V Rail 12cm PSU - 20+4pin 3x SATA | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My build*



DTonesXD said:


> the reviews on this one are really good.
> Surely you will say something good about this? CIT 600W Dual 12V Rail 12cm PSU - 20+4pin 3x SATA | Ebuyer.com


Another poor quality unit. I see some XFX and Antec HCG on that site.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*



Tyree said:


> Another poor quality unit. I see some XFX and Antec HCG on that site.


how can it be poor quality? Brand is well known and respected for computer parts and the reviews are really good. 

Maybe you can recommend a case that comes with a psu?
Preferably max cost of £50 and can light up blue.

Really appreciate the help, thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My build*

Poor quality PSU = assembled with low quality components and circuitry.
CIT are in that category.
PSU's included with cases are almost always poor quality as well and £50 is not enough for a good quality PSU let alone a case/PSU combo.
If you do not have sufficient funds available at this time, save until you do.
In the 500 to 600W range for a little more than £50:

XFX Core Edition 550w 80+ Bronze Captive PSU | Ebuyer.com

Antec 520W High Current Gamer PSU | Ebuyer.com

If no dedicated GPU is used: XFX Core Edition 450w 80+ Bronze Captive PSU | Ebuyer.com


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*



Tyree said:


> Poor quality PSU = assembled with low quality components and circuitry.
> CIT are in that category.
> PSU's included with cases are almost always poor quality as well and £50 is not enough for a good quality PSU let alone a case/PSU combo.
> If you do not have sufficient funds available at this time, save until you do.
> ...


i do have enough money i am just thinking i can do cheaper.
Let's put it this way: the computer will only be used for work and the occasional gaming, sometimes video and sound editing. The computer would typically run a maximum of 4-5 hours on a weekday. On a weekend it will vary. I don't think i will need an ultra awesome psu just for this. I have been using my ezcool for about half a year with one time the computer was running for about 10 hours. Everything was sound.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My build*

You can do as you wish. Your PC, your money, your risk.

We have recommended our PSUs and told you why we highly recommend the use of XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only! We have linked many power supplies above that will work for your system just fine. Regardless of what the PC is used for you need the higher quality PSU. If you don't have the amount of money now, wait to save up.

So this thread doesn't turn into a three page disagreement about which PSU you should by any more comments on power supplies will be deleted. We have gone though enough posts about this.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My build*



DTonesXD said:


> i do have enough money i am just thinking i can do cheaper.
> Let's put it this way: the computer will only be used for work and the occasional gaming, sometimes video and sound editing. The computer would typically run a maximum of 4-5 hours on a weekday. On a weekend it will vary. I don't think i will need an ultra awesome psu just for this. I have been using my ezcool for about half a year with one time the computer was running for about 10 hours. Everything was sound.


As you have been repeatedly informed, the PSU the THE most important component in any PC regardless of the time the PSU is in use. 
Any money saved on a PSU at this time will most likely be spent replacing damaged components later.
Sufficient clean power is needed at all times and booting the PC puts a high power demand on the PSU.
Consider yourself fortunate the EZCool PSU is still functioning and hasn't done any damage, that you are aware of, as of yet. 
If you have any questions about the build, other than about a PSU, please post them and we will assist you. If not, please mark the thread as Solved.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: My build*

reviews on sites that sell products are to be taken very lightly, how do you know it isn't the people selling it saying its good?

We use a power supply database on here which is created by people who know what they are talking about and secondly I actually used to test power supplies in my job.

Anything made by CWT,sirtec, srt, huntkey and powerman are not worthy of being called power supplies and would be best use as a door stop or to stop your books falling of your desk.

Even if you only use you pc for 1 hour a day you should still get a quality reliable unit.

There is a reason why pre built systems like dells and HPs should only be used for office work and no gaming and a reason why they die and thats because the use low quality power supplies couple with components that are crap.

No point in speding a few hundered quid on a system with good components then power it with some crap psu, if the conversion goes wrong then you could end up having to fork out more money for another system. You might be able to afford to that but not many people can and that's why we advise good quality power supplies.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My build*



greenbrucelee said:


> reviews on sites that sell products are to be taken very lightly, how do you know it isn't the people selling it saying its good?
> 
> We use a power supply database on here which is created by people who know what they are talking about and secondly I actually used to test power supplies in my job.
> 
> ...


thanks very much. I shall have a look at a corsair psu


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the only corsair psu which is made by seasonic is the HX650 the rest are low quality, go for xfx or seasonic to ensure quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My build*



DTonesXD said:


> thanks very much. I shall have a look at a corsair psu





Tyree said:


> XFX Core Edition 550w 80+ Bronze Captive PSU | Ebuyer.com
> 
> Antec 520W High Current Gamer PSU | Ebuyer.com
> 
> If no dedicated GPU is used: XFX Core Edition 450w 80+ Bronze Captive PSU | Ebuyer.com


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

hey, i have a few other quick questions
1. What is better: having the amd llano with the integrated graphics thing or the amd athlon 2 with a hd4850 512mb graphics card?
2. Is there anything i should worry about in getting a hard drive? Any recommendations?
3. The case in the picture shows it lighting up blue. Does the case actually have LEDs to make it light up or is that just the fans?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

1: Depending on the APU, it can easily be better. An AMD Trinity 5800k would make for a better CPU _and_ GPU.

2: 7200 RPM, Seagate or Western Digital, no "green" drives unless it's purely for storage, and I recommend a 1tb drive if you can afford it. Better $/gb than smaller drives.

3: The fans are LED. Down the road, you can replace the fans with different colors and speeds. Fans are pretty cheap.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

toothman said:


> 1: Depending on the APU, it can easily be better. An AMD Trinity 5800k would make for a better CPU _and_ GPU.
> 
> 2: 7200 RPM, Seagate or Western Digital, no "green" drives unless it's purely for storage, and I recommend a 1tb drive if you can afford it. Better $/gb than smaller drives.
> 
> 3: The fans are LED. Down the road, you can replace the fans with different colors and speeds. Fans are pretty cheap.


1. seems very good however the amd phenom will be fine with my hd4850.

2. Just getting a 250gb one, don't need much

3.so will the case not light up when everything is turned on?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the case includes or you install cooling fans with LED's, it/they will light up when it/they receive power.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

DTonesXD said:


> 1. seems very good however the amd phenom will be fine with my hd4850.


If it's a quad-core, a phenom II would be a better CPU.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

toothman said:


> If it's a quad-core, a phenom II would be a better CPU.


yeah, i will be getting the one in the first post.


----------

